# KMart lowers prices on their Pose and Stay Skellys



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

Checked the website today and they lowered the price on their Skellys ( in line with Taget at 39.99) plus website only even lower.(29.99) These are the same ones Costco and Target have/had. Check you shipping costs, but it showed me that it would have only cost me just under 6.00 to ship when I got one last week with a free shipping deal they had..Plus they have a free in store pick up option if available to you..

http://www.kmart.com/totally-ghoul-life-size-clown-skeleton/p-009W004769727001P?prdNo=25

http://www.kmart.com/totally-ghoul-life-size-realistic-skeleton/p-009W004769726001P?prdNo=24


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

awesome, i might be ordering one later.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I might have to order one too! I got one from Walgreens last year and he was definitely a good investment


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

why in the hell does kmart online say that its one price then when you put it in your cart, they change their mind? this is the second effing time they've done me this way and im getting so fed up with it! says its price is reduced to 39.99 but its on sale online for 29.99 so i put it in cart and it wants me to pay 39.99 for it.... twice now this has happened... frustrating.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

jumped in for 3 but showed $39.99 at checkout

chatted with them on-line & they're going to credit me the difference

if you want any jump on this now, do not delay, before they fix their error

amk


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

yea i called them and she wouldnt give it to me for the 29.99. she said whatever price was reflected in the cart is the real price and shes just going to report the issue and gave me the option to order it for 40 and if the price went down in the next 7 days they'd credit me back the extra.... uh, no.. *click*

eff kmarts stupid website.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

mariposa0283 said:


> why in the hell does kmart online say that its one price then when you put it in your cart, they change their mind? this is the second effing time they've done me this way and im getting so fed up with it! says its price is reduced to 39.99 but its on sale online for 29.99 so i put it in cart and it wants me to pay 39.99 for it.... twice now this has happened... frustrating.





mariposa0283 said:


> yea i called them and she wouldnt give it to me for the 29.99. she said whatever price was reflected in the cart is the real price and shes just going to report the issue and gave me the option to order it for 40 and if the price went down in the next 7 days they'd credit me back the extra.... uh, no.. *click*


Yep, same here. Not worth the time or effort. I'll just take my business elsewhere.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

im going to try the online chat thing, if i can get one of these badboys for 30 dollars that'd be sweet. why should we have to pay for their mistake? its ridiculous! if i cant get this sorted im done with kmart all together. they treated me like i was lying and trying to rip them off. i told her if she'd just go on the freakin website she can see it for herself.


----------



## DEADicated (Sep 22, 2008)

Just tried to order 2 online for store pickup and while the checkout originally said $29.99 each it latter changed to $39.99 when adding payment info. I called their help line number,1-866-697-3277, and they saw they had a problem and honored the $29.99 price. The problem is the extra $10 off each skeleton is issued about a week later to the credit card and the $39.99 is charged upfront. I bought 2 but hope I don't have to chase this $20 credit down in a couple of weeks.
On the brighter side, I ordered them for pickup in NH and saved on MA sales tax.


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

Kmart sucks!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

yes they do, but the guy online is helping me out. i would hate to have to boycott kmart over 10 measley dollars but its the principle of the matter! and im like you DEADicated, im hoping i dont have to chase this money next week. hopefully its a smooth transaction from here.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

It says right on the site:



> $39.99
> Now $29.99 Savings applied in cart


But once you put it in your cart & go to the cart, it reverts to $39.99. Something's wrong there.

It also says on the site:


> Online Only! Save an Extra 25% off on all regular priced Halloween Decor Sold by Kmart.	Offer ends 31-Oct-2012.
> Hide Details
> Excludes Sale and Clearance items. Limited to items Sold by Kmart. Not eligible for in store price match. Excludes the following single items, 009W004969724001,009W004969729001,009W004969730001,009W004969740001,009W005000062001,009W004969763001,009W004999934001,009W004909196001,009W004909214001,009W004909215001,009W005073033001 Offer good through 31-Oct-2012


The number for the plain skelly is 009W004769726001, that's not a number listed there.

I don't need any, I just got some Wally's from Walgreens, but that sucks for those of you that have bought them or tried to buy them.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

thats what i kept telling the broad on the phone! she kept asking if it was a coupon code or something, im like "no its right here on the website" and i read it off to her word for word... whatever, i got it now for 30 dollars by dealing with the online "live" chat thing... some nice robot named paxton. lol


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

Almost sorry I posted!! All the trouble. Kmart phone people are probably hating Halloween right now


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

lol no worries bruja, its not your fault that kmart sucks donkeyballs lately. but they did come down 20 dollars from their original price anyways and some people wont mind paying that, hell i probably wouldnt have even minded paying 40 for it had the website not said 30 and then givin me so much grief to get it for that price, and its not just the skeletons this is happening to. i saw something i might want to get for my victim and its advertised at 10 dollars but in the cart it says 13... im like oh hell no. not doing that again... so im letting that one go. i can make stuff for my victim. or at least some stuff. kmarts website is apparently not the way people need to shop with them.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

though i gotta admit, the headache that was threatening me all day, has finally arrived. *sigh*

nothing a couple of ibprofin and a nap wont fix though... or just a nap.


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

It could have been worse. You could have paid $60 per skelly 10 days ago like me.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i refused to pay that much for a skeleton. that price is outrageous. i knew they were cheaper at other places, so i waited till i found one.


----------



## Stephbat (Aug 19, 2009)

Okay so they corrected the price to 39.99 but there is a coupon code for 10% off - SpookyK10. And you can get free shipping over $59 OR sign up for a three month trial of their "Shop Your Way Max" program for 2 cents (with no auto-renew) and get free shipping, .99 two-day shipping, or 3.99 express for three months! Here is more info on that:
http://www.pocketyourdollars.com/2012/07/sears-kmart-3-months-of-free-shipping-for-0-02/


----------



## AddictedToBlowmolds (Oct 31, 2011)

I ordered one Sunday night at $39.99 and free shipping and then chatted with someone online that said I would receive a $10 credit in 3-5 business days. I came home from work today to find he's already arrived in the mail. That's fast shipping. He's already out in the yard.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

so has anyone who ordered them the other day actually been credited the 10 dollar refund yet because i havent and today is day 5 of the 3-5 business days they promised me... they still have till 5pm tonight to refund it but im doubting it will show up.


----------



## ManufacturedFear (May 13, 2012)

I tried ordering several skeletons and they cancelled my order.


----------



## AddictedToBlowmolds (Oct 31, 2011)

I just checked by credit card account (one week after ordering). It shows I was billed $32.39. My state tax is 6%. So, I was charged tax on the extra $10. Oh well. An extra 60 cents is better than an extra $10. The skeleton is in the yard , and I really like him. I wish I would have ordered another one. I want to thank everyone for their information.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

mine still hasnt been refunded...


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

msgatorslayer said:


> Kmart sucks!


I humbly agree. The 2 stores near me literally have nothing. At all.


----------



## DEADicated (Sep 22, 2008)

mariposa0283 said:


> mine still hasnt been refunded...


I ordered online September 23rd and received the $10 refund to my credit card on the 25th. Total cost $29.99 Im just waiting on the skeletons themselves now.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

yea i was lied to apparently because its been well over a week and i still have yet to see my refund... so guess ill be calling customer service and giving someone an ear full.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i finally got my refund email tonight. took em 2 weeks... so much for 3-5 business days. lazy turds.


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

Wonder if that may have been your credit card company not actually listing the credit until now.


----------

